# Trivia 11/30



## luckytrim (Nov 30, 2019)

trivia 11/30
DID YOU KNOW...
No magnitude 10 earthquake has ever been observed. The most  powerful quake
ever recorded was a magnitude 9.5 temblor in Chile in  1960.


1. A gem carved in relief is called a ........... what  ??
2. From the category of "Words you have never heard of before  and probably
won't hear of again" - what is an escalope?
3. What plant do we get tapioca from?
4. Dmitri, Ivan, and Alexei were characters from what  fictional work ??
  a. - The Three Musketeers
  b. - Crime and Punishment
  c. - Fiddler on the Roof
  d. - The Brothers Karamazov
5. Which one fits ?
Radar, Redder, Refer, Rotavator ... ?
  a. - Rarer
  b. - Riddler
  c. - Rotor
  d. - Rotisserie
6. Which of these names was the name of the last crowned King  of Egypt who 
actually sat on the throne ?
  a. - Fahd
  b. - Farouk
  c. - Faysal
  d. - Fouad
7. The songs "Heaven on Their Minds" and "The Temple" were  featured in which 
Broadway musical?
8. In which series of films would you encounter the characters  Hightower, 
Tackleberry and Mahoney?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The air in Earth's atmosphere is made up of approximately 78  percent oxygen
and 21 percent nitrogen .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cameo
2. A thin piece of meat flattened by pounding
3. the Cassava
4. - d
5. - c  (Palindromes)
6. - b
7. Jesus Christ, Superstar
8. Police Academy

CRAP !
The air in Earth's atmosphere is made up of approximately 78  percent
nitrogen and 21 percent oxygen.


----------

